

Ask HN: Review my startup, Peer-to-Peer Postal www.p2ppostal.com - elaineo

www.p2ppostal.com<p>Peer-to-Peer Postal was one of the companies participating in the StartX MentorLabs program this past spring. (MentorLabs is a new part of StartX, for teams that are not quite ready for StartX but hopefully will become so with a little bit of help)<p>It is now open for alpha testing, and I was hoping that I could get feedback from this crowd.<p>The one question I get most: How do we know the drivers won’t just run off with people’s stuff?<p>It’s a tricky hurdle to pass early on, because as a new company we can’t shell out for a huge insurance policy. I’m hoping to stay uninvolved in the transactions, much like Craigslist, and it will be up to the users to check out the counterparty’s Facebook profile, read their reviews, or just choose someone with whom they have friends in common.<p>I would appreciate feedback regarding the UI, and ideas about building a culture of trust, getting off the ground, and reaching our target market.<p>Thanks!<p>Elaine
======
Cardeck1
As far as I know there is a stealth startup doing this already. One of my
friends is involved in it.So if you want some advice I could ask him to talk
to you depending on what you want to find out. Security is a big issue here of
course.

~~~
elaineo
Yes, I would really like that! elaine@p2ppostal.com

